# When to Plant in Aquasoil



## Greenview (15 Nov 2011)

I am about to take down a 3 month old set up and replace it with a larger tank reusing the aquasoil and plants from the original. In previous set-ups I have always been concerned about algae and ammonia burn so have waited for a couple of weeks for the ammonia spike to go, but it would be far more convenient to move the soil and plants when I first setup this time. If I use the mature filter from the original and if I do 50% water changes alternate days and limit the lighting, will immediate planting be OK or am I better off delaying for a couple of weeks?
Thanks.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Nov 2011)

I would plant immediately. Just keep up the water changes.


----------



## Greenview (15 Nov 2011)

Thanks, George.


----------

